# "Tabbing"....



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

.... and other stupid "army only" sort of words.... (like yomping).....

speak English you stupid CÃœNTS!!

(been reading one of the "war" novels - can't remember who wrote it, but its mostly about us beating the Argies so far.... quite good, but all the talk of "tabbing" is fucking annoying!!)


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

whats tabbing :-[


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

hooning


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Tactical Advance to Battle


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

every job has it's own lingo I guess... like all you IT bastards that confuse the hell out of me with your technical terms..

... 'plug'.. what the hell's that????


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> every job has it's own lingo I guess... like all you IT bastards that confuse the hell out of me with your technical terms..
> 
> ... 'plug'.. what the hell's that????


You put it into a sink. It keeps the water in.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

or up your bum - keeps vlastan out


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

ROTFLMFAO ;D ;D


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

is that not the handsome dood from Bash Street Kids?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> or up your bum - keeps vlastan out Â


This is a "butt plug" you are referring! 

There is also an electric plug


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Tabbing to butt plugs in 3 easy steps.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

or would that be yomps?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I must confess to being guilty of using certain words from other jobs because sometimes they sound good.

For an example, a few years ago when car theft was really bad and all the premiums went sky-high, the term used by the police was TWOC (Taking Without Owner's Consent). So everytime we had anyting from anybody it was TWOCCED.

Not used Tabbing though - as far as I'm concerned, Tabbing is what you do when you spark up.


----------

